# 53 Golden Jubilee Won't start-



## David76 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's Pam again, sent on a mission to ask you a question for the hubby. 

He has a 53 Golden Jubilee tractor with a new 6 volt coil, points & condensor.

The problem is 
The spark to the points is very weak. 
No spark coming out of the top of the coil or distributor.
Was running when shut off with the key, but now it won't start again.

Thank you for any help
Pam-for David


----------



## Mowerman (Oct 13, 2003)

Tell him to try another Coil or maybe if that don't work another condesor


----------



## David76 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you your answer. It's truly appreciated. I'll tell hubby.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

One thing I like to do is use a jumper wire from battery hot direct to the coil. This bypasses the ignition switch any any bad connections you may have between the battery and the coil.


----------

